

Grooveshark goes HTML5 for mobile users - dutchbrit
http://html5.grooveshark.com/

======
dutchbrit
Link to blog announcement: [http://blog.grooveshark.com/post/15770589331/were-
breaking-t...](http://blog.grooveshark.com/post/15770589331/were-breaking-teh-
internets)

